
The Open Source Computer Science Degree - zohaad
https://github.com/ForrestKnight/open-source-cs
======
DyslexicAtheist
the programming section is so heavy on Java that it makes me wonder if these
grads are fit to do anything other than work on monolith Enterprise
technologies. I don't want to turn this into another _Java vs the world_
rant[0] ... but you'd think that Universities have some kind of obligation to
cover a larger spectrum than what the Sun/Oracle marketing-hype machine has
been selling since the late 90ies.

Java wouldn't have stood a chance as a language if it were forced to grow
organically. E.g. it's 2019 and there is nothing about Rust, Nim, Lua, Python,
Julia, Elixir, OCaml, Haskell, (hell even Ruby) in this list.

[0] (snark warning) [https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/08/22/the-dream-
whic...](https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/08/22/the-dream-which-made-
me-reconsider-java/)

